# Using iMac G5 as a monitor for my Xbox 360?



## Hyakuji (Dec 3, 2005)

Is there any way I can use my iMac G5 20" as a monitor for my Xbox 360? I just bought the 'myTV.PVR' by Eskape, and I can't even get a signal from it. Are there any other adaptors that would convert the "Yellow, White, Red" or better yet, 'Red, Green, Blue' cables to USB or FIreWire?
Seeing that it is the iMac G5, I don't have any monitor ports. Which is quite frustrating when applied this objective.
Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks again..


----------



## Torxter (Dec 3, 2005)

You can try Elagto's EyeTV
http://www.elgato.com

Although I looked at it, I don't think anyofthem have component cables.  I think they're the only tuners compatible with mac. I'm not 100%. I know there's a lot of TV tuners on tigerdirect.com, but who knows if they're macpatible.


----------



## Hyakuji (Dec 5, 2005)

Fantastic, I'll try it out. I've been wanting to use my iMac G5 as a monitor for my game consoles for quite some time. i do hope this works. Thanks again for your searches! Finally a lead on a device that is current and up to date with my computer. Thanks again!


----------



## Thank The Cheese (Dec 5, 2005)

Sorry to deliver bad news, but using EyeTV to play Xbox through a Mac won't work. There is a small delay between the EyeTV and the mac which is ok for TV or movies, but for games it's hopeless. Believe me I've tried. 

Even navigating DVD menus through EyeTV is a little annoying, because you push the DVD remote and have to wait just under a second for the Mac to repond.


----------



## MorganNiemand (Sep 7, 2006)

According to Elgato Systems they're coming out with a new TV tuner called the EyeTV hybrid which states "Connect a game console and enjoy zero latency game play on your Mac" in the product description.  It'll cost you $149 US and will start shipping the second week of September 

Edit: Whoops, talk about a necro-post.


----------

